# Kameleon - your Fedor signature pic request



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Hope you like, took the colour inspiration from the big man's official website


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Thanks! it looks so good. You should have like a sig shop and make more sigs for different members. You do great work.*


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Hehe cool - glad you like it


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I Rep'd you! *


----------

